# Good For Double Coats



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think this looks like a good solution to the matting problem in dogs with double coats although Hav's don't have much of an undercoat doe they??

Link.....

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...126005&itemNo=96&Nao=96&In=Dog&N=2026050&Ne=2


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How can I tell if my guys have a double coat? What does it look like??? They don't matt very much and we hike and swim everyday. My older 2 have puppy cuts. 

My 7.5 month old is growing his coat and has not started matting yet. He has a silky coat, but if you look way down at the root it looks a bit duller than the shaft. Is that a double coat?? It doesn't feel real thick or anything.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would assume that is a double coat. To be honest I have never had anyone show me what a doube coat looks like. I just put what it said in the description of the comb. It said it was for double coats because of the two different lengths of the pins. I think the fully grown out Hav's will have double coats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm still confused on this double/single coat thing.

Wouldnt' the comb also be good for a "thick" coat, not necessarily "double"?

This is probably the one comb I don't have! lol 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

You mean you don't have this one..............OH MY GOD......Well get out there and get it.....c'mon place the order......ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: ound: ound: 

I just may HAVE to know! I was just waiting to figure out if Guccho had a double coat! hehe.

Although, I do have something similar  It is a brush with smaller bristles! 

Did I mention, that my family LAUGHS at me over this? Last week when I got another box of supplies...my husband and daughter just started cracking up?! They think I'm obsessed!!!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

NOOOOOO......YOUUUUU.......OBSESSEDDDD......HMMMMMMMM....... 

It couldn't be that. Perhaps your just very dedicated to being the best Owned Human by a Havanese that you can.

I think that's probably it......:suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> NOOOOOO......YOUUUUU.......OBSESSEDDDD......HMMMMMMMM.......
> 
> It couldn't be that. Perhaps your just very dedicated to being the best Owned Human by a Havanese that you can.
> 
> I think that's probably it......:suspicious:


LOL! I'm definately "owned"! Getting Gucci was probably one of my best decisions to date  Now, if I can just convince my family I'm not a "crazy dog lady" ound:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> How can I tell if my guys have a double coat? What does it look like???


This is one definition of double & single coat:

A dog's coat is its fur. A dog can be double coated-that is, having both a soft undercoat and a coarser topcoat. Some dog breeds are single-coated-having only one type of coat or the other, more often only the topcoat. The state of the coat is considered an indication of the animal's breeding and health.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the explaination of double vs. single coat. I still can't tell. My guys coats are soft and silky, but the hair has a duller finish towards the root. We get very little matting, but I comb them EVERY day. Don't know if that will help anyone.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Do Hav puppies have double coats, or is just the adult coat double? I have examined Nico's coat really carefully and I am convinced that he does not have a double coat. Is that normal in a puppy or do I just have a single coated Hav? Also, when do they start matting? Is it when they blow coat? Nico is 14 weeks old and he hasn't had a mat yet. I'm guessing I shouldn't get excited about this because my time will come - I'm just trying to figure out when that might be.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The whole "double coat" vs. "single coat" in Havanese confuses me. I've had many other breeds my whole life that have obvious double coats. Double coated dogs tend to shed their undercoat twice a year. Our Akita would shed her undercoat in clumps, and her outer coat would stay in tact. Some people say that they are double coated, but I just don't see it, especially not in comparision to the other breeds I had growing up.


----------

